# Turkey Ranch ?



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

multibeard said:


> There were turkeys in the SW unit of Legends when I first started turkey hunting in the early 1980's. I just could not get them to fly over the fence.
> I had to drive from the Silver Lake Sand Dunes area to Bitely to find any amount of turkeys. Those turkeys were transplants form the UP.


Shhhhhh, Bitely doesn't exist...


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

The hunter safety can be taking care of online. Then look into the costs and appropriate licenses needed.Then what area will he be in during his visit?If he is close to the area he might have a weekday afternoon chance to hunt if in close proximity. I also recommend he practices shooting with the shotgun he will be using for better success.If you are close to my location I may be able to help.need dates and hopefully he's able to hunt sun up to sun down to get it done.this year may be a tough one with this weather.I took a French man out hunting once at friends place then I said hey let's go across the street and hunt another property. He was speechless as we crossed the road with neighbors waving and a car that passed waving also with a honk of the horn.He was nervous as we had our guns over our shoulder's.lol.He loves the USA and are liberties.I'm sure if you do some work he will be able to get to hunt turkey.A weekend hunt with a guide should be easy to set up also


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I think that there maybe some field work that has to be done along with the online hunter safety. Not sure but I think my grandson had some field work along with the online when he did his hunter safety.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

They have a phone number for questions on the website. I would contact them and see what needs to be done


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

There is some field work/skills that have to be completed with a HS Instructor after you complete the online portion.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

You can buy an Apprentice license without Hunter safety.

If you are paying for a guide it would make sense.

On the other hand my guess is that anyone who is looking at a turkey hunt may already have HS


TD


----------



## freezen1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Retiredducker said:


> Hey Stormy ... the reason I asked was I was going to offer a free hunt on my property ! Screw off now pal!!


I'm a new Turkey hunter. I'm 3 seasons in, hundreds of hours in the woods, god knows how many books and Youtube videos, and zero turkey. Can I have his spot?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

freezen1979 said:


> I'm a new Turkey hunter. I'm 3 seasons in, hundreds of hours in the woods, god knows how many books and Youtube videos, and zero turkey. Can I have his spot?


Break them down for as simple as their needs are and capitalize. Don't over think them. Best advice I've ever been given and best I can pass along


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

over here in england we dont have to do a hunters safety,just have gun and go.


----------

